# First Lucite



## Ranic (May 5, 2006)

This was my first attempt to turn anything other then wood. It's Chocolate Mint lucite on a Black Titanium Baron kit. I love how it turned out so much that this is my new pen.


----------



## JimGo (May 5, 2006)

Wow, that's a beauty William!


----------



## LanceD (May 5, 2006)

I've got one just like that []. Looks good.


----------



## chitswood (May 5, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]

Wow!  You wanna make one of those for me???


----------



## chitswood (May 5, 2006)

And what kind of finish?


----------



## gerryr (May 5, 2006)

Excellent work.  Good choice for a personal pen.


----------



## Ranic (May 5, 2006)

Thx everyone. I didn't buy any plastic polish yet so this was just done with micro mesh to 12,000 followed by TSW. There are just the tiny swirl marks that the polish would take out. I'll pick some up tomorrow.

Chit I'd be happy to. Will that be cash, check or blanks?[]


----------



## thewishman (May 6, 2006)

WOW! Nice lines and great material. That is one delicious, I mean, gorgeous pen![][]


----------



## alamocdc (May 6, 2006)

Looks quite nice, William, I also have one just like it. []


----------



## Pipes (May 6, 2006)

looks great were is the BLANK from ?????[]


----------



## Johnathan (May 6, 2006)

Very nice pen![8D]


----------



## Jim15 (May 6, 2006)

Great pen.

jim


----------



## Section10 (May 6, 2006)

Beautiful.  A great choice of color.


----------



## Deere41h (May 6, 2006)

Very nice William...It's a beauty.   You picked my favorite material and it turned out great.


----------



## pete00 (May 7, 2006)

looks great....


----------



## challagan (May 7, 2006)

Well all I can say is I hope the first time I turn something other than wood Ihope it turns out that well! That's a real beauty!

corey


----------



## csb333 (May 8, 2006)

I think that is one fine looking pen!! I can't believe that you got those excellent results on your first try! I think (unlike others) that Lucite or acrylic in general is much harder to turn than wood- especially with that kind of results.- Chris


----------



## huntersilver (May 8, 2006)

Nice looking pen!!!

Did you get that Lucite from Andrea?


----------

